# New Cowlacious Player board question



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking over the documentation for the board it says it can be triggered by 120V AC. Does this mean I can strip off the end of a power cord and run it straight to the board so when I flip a switch (Or maybe when my motion sensing security light setup is triggered) it will trigger the sound? That just seems too easy! I can't tell from the pics on the site if the board has terminals to accept bare copper wire.

I emailed Carl and waiting for a reply. Any advice?

DW


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's Carl's answer I got earlier:

"Hi Art,

Yes, your description of how it works is correct. The connection to the board is a two pin header. We provide a wire that plugs onto the two pin header, so you can wire tie your cable to it. It cuts it down to a very low current and sends it through an opto isolator, so no high voltage connects to any other parts of the board, just the trigger section. The trigger pins would get full wall current, so you wouldn't want to be handling the board when your 120 v trigger is powered up.

Hope that helps,

Carl Cowley

[email protected]"

The new boards are really flexible, especially now that they can be triggered by a PIR and 120V AC. No more Prop-1 required and cheaper than a mat. Plus they can do multiple messages. A lot of flexibility there. The prices have gone up a bit from the old boards but IMO worth it.

DW


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, that just makes life easier, now doesn't it? I may have to look into that.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can use a motion sensor such as these that I made one by using a flood light motion sensor and the other by using a wall switch motion sensor. I like the wall switch one better because you have greater control over the time that is stays on before it resets. You can set it from 15 seconds to 15 minutes by an adjustment pot on the side of the unit. You can also use an X10 motion sensor arrangement. I have How-to documents coming for all of these plus the Parallax motion sensor and a microcontroller.




























this is the x10 sensor it is wireless and can trigger an appliance or lamp module where this board can be plugged into.


----------

